# AKTION: Pezon & Michel Specialist Ruten Serie



## GT-Angelshop (20. Februar 2008)

*AKTUELLE AKTION* bei GT-Angelshop.com
Zu jeder Pezon & Michel Specialist Rute ab 100 EURO, gibt
es von GT-Angelshop die abgebildete *P&M Cap* dazu, als
*Kombo Angebot*, befristet bis 1.März 2008!
EXKLUSIV für Anglerboard.de Leser. Im Betreff beim 
Bestellvorgang einfach: P&M Cap 
eingeben. *HIER gehts zu den Specialist Ruten**.*
Z.B. Specialist Casting, Dropshot, Dynamic Cast, Force, Jig etc.







HIER gibt es ab 2 Illex Wobbler, einen ILLEX Aufnäher
*GRATIS* dazu!


----------

